# Potential State Record



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

Went out to hoover today with partlyable and went after some crappie. While fishing some brush piles I hooked into this monster. Took me about 10 minutes to get her in, after following her around with the trolling motor. We landed her with no net, all thanks to partlyable lipping her and hauling her into the boat. Caught her on my ultralight set up with 6# test, fishing with an 1/8 jig and a white twister tail. What a fun fish to catch. We didn't look up the state record until after we released her, kinda wishing we didn't as we believe she was very close to the record. First picture is of me holding the fish, but the other picture of partlyable holding her is a better picture.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Yea, I'd say that's probably a state record crappie for sure! Nice catch!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow what a fish and to catch it on a ultra light is even more amazing. I am glad you was able to land that monster. Great pics. Congrats.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW!!! I'd be thinking about changing my line after something like that .


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Man that is a monster fish! Nice post!


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice Buff! State record is 46 pounds but it's hard to say if that would go 40+. I've caught Carp up to 34 pounds and have seen a 40 in person. I think it's safe to say that fish went 30+ judging by the second pic. If it isn't 30+ it would be damn close. Nice catch nonetheless!

BTW is it a Bigmouth Buff?


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

Vince said:


> Nice Buff! State record is 46 pounds but it's hard to say if that would go 40+. I've caught Carp up to 34 pounds and have seen a 40 in person. I think it's safe to say that fish went 30+ judging by the second pic. If it isn't 30+ it would be damn close. Nice catch nonetheless!
> 
> BTW is it a Bigmouth Buff?



I'm not too sure, this is the first buffalo I've ever caught I just knew that it was a buffalo. I thought it was a smallmouth buffalo but I could be wrong considering I have no idea how to tell the difference.


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

hang_loose said:


> WOW!!! I'd be thinking about changing my line after something like that .


I think I may have been changing my shorts!


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

JayBee said:


> I think I may have been changing my shorts!



It was definitely an "oh ****" moment. I honestly couldn't believe I caught it and landed it on 6# test and also without a net. If it weren't for partlyable going after it there would be no pictures for you guys to see, only a sad sad story!


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

Btw here is the pic of the state record for comparison. I still am going to hold my ground in thinking it would have been very close!


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Just say "was a couple of oz. short of a state record" that's why I released her.  Great Catch-Great picture-Great-release.:B


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Basshunter122 said:


> Btw here is the pic of the state record for comparison. I still am going to hold my ground in thinking it would have been very close!


Wow that's the state record at 46 pounds? I'm not one to usually dispute fish sizes but that fish looks a bit lean for 46. I won't hijack your thread with a 40 pound carp but if you're interested, shoot me a pm.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Go ahead and jack away. I honestly have no idea what a 40 lb+ carp looks like. Bass hunter would probably feel better seeing one so he does not feel bad about letting it go. I will say that fish was thick!!! But I would not know where to even guess on weight. I would guess the fish somewhere between 36-42 inches and if it's not 30lbs plus I would be completely shocked.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

By the way you were at the right place for buffalo...Hoover is where the record was caught. NICE FISH!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

hang_loose said:


> WOW!!! I'd be thinking about changing my line after something like that .


I think I'd be changing my shirt. That had to be a slime fest.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great buff !! On 6# line, that's impressive. I'd put your fish honestly in the 35# class from the picture, but it's impossible to guess w/o seeing it in person. Doesn't matter, fantastic catch whether a few ounces or few pounds shy of the record. It's your catch, tell it the way you want : )

As for the state record, I know for a fact that Brent's buff was indeed 46 pounds, weighed on certified scales w/ proper witnesses.. It was super thick & has a far bigger girth than an lighter fish of near the same length. Besides, look at the thickness at the base of the tail, that's your clue. It also came out of Lake Erie was taken by bow.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

There are some very large fish in Hoover. Nice catch on 6# line for sure.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Great fish.

I snagged one a couple of years ago on the back and it pulled me a long ways before I could get it in. I weighed it and it was 32 pounds. Yours looks a little bigger.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

No doubt an adrenaline pumping adventure for you guys.......nicely done!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bimmer said:


> Great fish.
> 
> I snagged one a couple of years ago on the back and it pulled me a long ways before I could get it in. I weighed it and it was 32 pounds. Yours looks a little bigger.


2 times in the past year I watched a buddy snag a 28" carp by the lower rear fin, we were at alum so before it come up enough to see we both were thinking Musky! LOL. I snagged a 20" by the dorsal fin a month ago and thought I was going to pull some type of record bass out of Knox. Didn't work out that way though. LOL. 

Either way, that is a huge fish, and a nice catch made better by the way it was caught!

Mr. A


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

T-180 said:


> Great buff !! On 6# line, that's impressive. I'd put your fish honestly in the 35# class from the picture, but it's impossible to guess w/o seeing it in person. Doesn't matter, fantastic catch whether a few ounces or few pounds shy of the record. It's your catch, tell it the way you want : )
> 
> As for the state record, I know for a fact that Brent's buff was indeed 46 pounds, weighed on certified scales w/ proper witnesses.. It was super thick & has a far bigger girth than an lighter fish of near the same length. Besides, look at the thickness at the base of the tail, that's your clue. It also came out of Lake Erie was taken by bow.


Thanks for the clarification. I retract my previous statement about it's weight. Here is the 40lb carp I was talking about. Shame the buff was taken with a bow though.

40lbs 10oz rod/reel


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish - I've always liked buffalo but have only ever caught a few and they were all under 10 lbs. I'd love to hook into one like that. Too hard to guess weight from a pic, so I'm not even going to try.

By the way - there are two different buffalo records. The one for bow was 40.8 lbs out of Erie (I'm assuming that's the one pictured?) and the one for rod and reel was 46.01 out of Hoover.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

cwcarper said:


> Great fish - I've always liked buffalo but have only ever caught a few and they were all under 10 lbs. I'd love to hook into one like that. Too hard to guess weight from a pic, so I'm not even going to try.
> 
> By the way - there are two different buffalo records. The one for bow was 40.8 lbs out of Erie (I'm assuming that's the one pictured?) and the one for rod and reel was 46.01 out of Hoover.


Ahhh that makes more sense. I didn't even think about the bow record, just figured it was rod/reel. 

So Brent's is actually 40 then. I see it on the bottom of this site. http://outdoorwritersofohio.org/current-ohio-record-fish/

Would definitely like to see the 46 now!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I stand corrected .... I knew Brent crossed his t's & dotted the I's for his state record. We had one that was 38.6 from the same general area, so they're out there. Have seen some hogs out of Hoover over the last 40 years, but probably nothing over 25 or 30#. Had one to the boat years ago that was close to 25 on the same gear as the OP & I was pretty much helpless when he decided to head the other way .... he won.


----------

